# My Fake Rock Background build



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

As I wrote in another thread I am in the process of making a viv stack for when my corn snakes get bigger and for a couple of cresties I'm going to get later, I will have to wait a couple of weeks befor I can afford some of the wood so in the meantime I thought I would start making the fake rock backgrounds for them. Done 1 back wall sofar I've shaped and sanded the polystyrene to the look I wont and put the first layer of grout on it this is for one of the cresties vivs.

This is the poly stages after been shaped, stuck on and sanded (polystyrene and sand paper are not a good mix it get everywhere lol) the rectangle cut out is for a vent.


















This is after I added this first lot of grout. Will poste updates as I progress.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks really good! :2thumb: A great design.

How did you stick the bits on? I used silicon, just wondered if there was a better way?


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool, i need to do one for me bd, i just made a few seperate rocks but doesn't look that good towards yours.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

suey said:


> Looks really good! :2thumb: A great design.
> 
> How did you stick the bits on? I used silicon, just wondered if there was a better way?


Thanks sue I used silicone aswell to stick the poly down and lots of cocktail sticks. Gonna give it its second coat of grout in the moring then crack on with shaping the poly for the side walls going to do the sides like the back wall with a few more steps and ledges so the crestie will have plenty to climb.



> Originally Posted by paulab
> Very cool, i need to do one for me bd, i just made a few seperate rocks but doesn't look that good towards yours.


Thanks paula got another 3 vivs to make backgrounds for after this one, gonna take ages and got to make the vivs aswell for them yet lol be worth it once its done though fingers crossed. You should crack on and make one for your bd its not as hard as it looks and is quiet fun.


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow looks fantastic! :no1: 

Where did you get the Poly from? 

Do yo think these will be any good for Beardies or Leo's? If so i might try bribe my husband to make some. :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

wats tht background for ????

coz it myt be an idea to make it so it comes out further (maybe down the side walls abit) as support so it cant fall over. 

but it looks really good  

wats the square cut out for ?? 


EDIT : 


just seen ur doin side walls and its for a crestie lol 

ignore me XD


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

finch said:


> its not as hard as it looks and is quiet fun.





completely and utterly agreeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its really easy in fact :d lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

so far so good mate, 

looking forward to the final result : victory:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

suey said:


> Looks really good! :2thumb: A great design.
> 
> How did you stick the bits on? I used silicon, just wondered if there was a better way?


cocktail sticks and no more nails (grab adhesive) works pretty nicely too. the cocktail sticks make sure it stays in place whilst the glue dries


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, got the second layer of grout on today and started making the left wall.Will do some more tomorro then probs post update pics, just gonna get a shower now.




YummyMummy04 said:


> Wow looks fantastic! :no1:
> 
> Where did you get the Poly from?
> 
> Do yo think these will be any good for Beardies or Leo's? If so i might try bribe my husband to make some. :whistling2:


Thanks the poly is just some that my tv came packaged in, but will have to buy some soon i've found ebay cheapest place sofar. Fake backgrounds will be ok for any reptile bet your bds and leos would love one so get creative and see what you come up with.: victory:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Just about to do some more grouting how many layers does everyone put on this will be its 3rd layer today , also what is the best paint to use please? does it matter what paint you use will be giving the backgrounds a couple of layers of pva glue after like and the viv will be fumed out first.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Finch said:


> Just about to do some more grouting how many layers does everyone put on this will be its 3rd layer today , also what is the best paint to use please? does it matter what paint you use will be giving the backgrounds a couple of layers of pva glue after like and the viv will be fumed out first.


I used 4 layers of grout.Think it is acrylic paint not sure about others.I think sand looks ace sealed with pva.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Finch said:


> As I wrote in another thread I am in the process of making a viv stack for when my corn snakes get bigger and for a couple of cresties I'm going to get later, I will have to wait a couple of weeks befor I can afford some of the wood so in the meantime I thought I would start making the fake rock backgrounds for them. Done 1 back wall sofar I've shaped and sanded the polystyrene to the look I wont and put the first layer of grout on it this is for one of the cresties vivs.
> 
> This is the poly stages after been shaped, stuck on and sanded (polystyrene and sand paper are not a good mix it get everywhere lol) the rectangle cut out is for a vent.
> 
> ...



thats really good finch m8 well done looking good :2thumb: keep up the good work m8


----------

